# Is Gooden a bust ?



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

So Orlando, is Gooden a bust ?

I didn't think so last season particular in the playoff games vs. Detroit. Gooden was great & Gooden was only a rookie.

Second season, Gooden is demoted to the bench and isn't even the 6th man on the team. J. Howard was signed and he's a fine player but not a winner in my book. Gooden is playing badly, I mean REALLY BADLY, this season. Jerry West claimed that Gooden was the rookie of the year last season and then traded him in a wink...and Gooden hasn't arrived this season either. Strange !?

But I am still baffled !!! It seems to me that Orlando has given up on Gooden. J. Howard is here to stay (bad contract) and that means Gooden is on the bench. Gooden was the 4th overall pick last year and had all the tools - so what went wrong ? 

So I ask again, Orlando fans, is Gooden a bust ? I mean, will he ever be a starter ? I think All Star is out of the question so if Gooden becomes a regular starter we can tear of the bust label again. But as of now - Gooden is a bust !

Peace, Mike


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

He isn't ...he doesnt get to play the proper position and shares the spot with j howard...he should be playing 30 mpg every game because we know he is capable of a 20/10 game...but he is not consistant for some reason..he has problems w/ defense too.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mmmdk</b>!
> So Orlando, is Gooden a bust ?
> 
> I didn't think so last season particular in the playoff games vs. Detroit. Gooden was great & Gooden was only a rookie.
> ...


Not a bust. And I disagree Howard is here to stay. His contract is not that bad, only around 5 million a year and there are teams interested.


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I really don't think that he is, I think that it is tough to fit in though, because I think that he did great against the pistons last year in the playoffs, I think that he is gonna go through his problems because he is only a soph


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Gooden's attitude sucks. That's why he's underachieving.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If this guy was any good at all, Howard would be the one coming off the bench.

It's not like Gooden was a project coming out of college. He should be producing now, no matter what second-rate PF he has playing alongside him.

Should've gotten Stro.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

No not really


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

He's a bust unless the Magic get a decent coaching staff.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

He would play better if he took his medication. You can't blame playing time. He gets enough playing time. He's turned into a whackjob for some reason.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

I wouldnt call GOODEN a bust yet. I remember very well that last year in the playoffs he was a monster for ORLANDO. He just needs a team that would give him starting time, and he could give you 10pts and 10rbs for you. :yes:


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

10pts? Why would we give a guy starting time if all he gives us is 10pts? That's not a starter.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You guys should get ride of Juwan Howard to leave more PT for Gooden... and grabs some C... try to talk with Seattle in offseason.. they can leave Jerome James or Booth..

Booth (or JJ) and Reggie Evans for Juwan and Steven Hunter?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

If you are the 4th pick in the draft, you are expected to be a star, you aren't expected to be replaced in the starting lineup by Juwan Howard.

Gooden = bust.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I wouldn't call him a bust yet. I think he's having a bad season, mostly because his confidence suffered. Getting Juwan turned out to be one of the worst moves. Not only does he suck, he took away Gooden's starting spot.

Gooden is still getting good enough minutes, but he simply isn't producing because it is that much harder to contribute off the bench. He needs to be starting, like Boozer, cuz that's the only way he's going to be better. Last year it was obvious that Gooden was the better player. He was behind Amare and Yao for rookie of the year. This year, Boozer has improved drastically throughout the season. Durng those couple games when Lebron was injured, Boozer stepped up big time. Gooden needs to be given the chance to be the man. Last season he was given the chance, and he flourished.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Gooden has been given chances. He gets put back on the bench because of his rediculous screw ups and madman-like actions, not because they want Howard back in the game. He's playing like a different person this year. Starting him won't make him sane. Send him back to school so he can learn how to act semi-mature. He'll still be benched regardless of whether Juwan leaves if Okafor can't play C. And believe me, we won't slip past the 2 spot the way were playing.


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Gooden isn't a bust. News flash to all Orlando fans you need a real basketball coach to make young players better. Gooden will improve if he is given the time to play and he needs a big body in the post with him.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> News flash to all Orlando fans you need a real basketball coach to make young players better.


We are all aware of our coaching situation. However, it isn't an excuse for him to actually get worse compared to last year. It's not like we had a good coach then either.


----------

